# From Rags To Riches



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

A friend of mine who is a professional handler and co-owns two female blueticks from Buck's breeder just posted a picture of her handler friend and his weimeraner, Maverick. 

Maverick was rescued from a bad situation after his owner put up an ad on Craigslist. When he went home with Dan he was in bad shape but he made a full recovery. Maverick is an AKC GrCh and will be competing at the Westminster Kennel Club dog show next weekend! I know some of you are against dog shows but this dog went from being unwanted to being a contender for the title of BIS at Westminster. Pretty amazing story if you ask me


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

AM I missing the photo? CAn't find it.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

That is beyond awesome!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> AM I missing the photo? CAn't find it.


It's on facebook. I wanted to ask Dan if he was ok with me posting it first. If he doesn't mind, I will add it!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That is just fantastic. I so love the Westminster Dog show. That's where I'll be glued for two nights. Will he be the one showing the dog. Even if Maverick doesn't get into the top spot after a bit we can see him on the breed video's. I love to watch them. I need to get on that sight and start my studying see what new breeds and such. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

What a great story! 

I can't wait for the Westminster, I don't even have to go to my puppy class so that I can get to watch it. My trainer is going to a Westminster party, so she cancelled class lol.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Very sweet, photo and story


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Herzo said:


> That is just fantastic. I so love the Westminster Dog show. That's where I'll be glued for two nights. Will he be the one showing the dog. Even if Maverick doesn't get into the top spot after a bit we can see him on the breed video's. I love to watch them. I need to get on that sight and start my studying see what new breeds and such. Thanks for the reminder.


I love it too. That's where we will be glued to as well! Yes, he will be the one handling Maverick. I LOVE the breed videos. I have been on there all year at various times watching the breed judging. We don't have cable so we will be online watching it all as well. We hooked up my laptop to the tv speakers and set the laptop in front of the tv and watched the group judging. Nick actually enjoys them. Hahaha. 



Huginn said:


> What a great story!
> 
> I can't wait for the Westminster, I don't even have to go to my puppy class so that I can get to watch it. My trainer is going to a Westminster party, so she cancelled class lol.


Omg, you totally made me go check the calendar to make sure it wasn't on a Thursday (when my classes are). I knew the dates of Westminster but I didn't know what days of the week it was. Hahahaha


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Aww what a lovely story and a gorgeous picture... you can see the love the dog and the owner share, so touching


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Always on Monday and Tuesday around Valentines day. And so this is what I will be doing once again on Valentines and hubby will not have a special dinner that will take to long. Because I won't be home till about 4:30.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Eh, I don't think mine will even be home that day. His rotation is either the 13th and 14th or the 14th and 15th. So either way I will be alone on Valentine's Day. Ours aren't very remarkable anyways, apparently... We have tried for about 3 weeks now to remember what we did last year but we just can't. We have NO recollection of Valentine's Day!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Same here but maybe I was watching the dog show. I can't remember if it fell on that day or not. Yep just look back and Feb. 14 th was on a Monday so you know what I was doing watching the dog show having a toddy.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That picture is just precious.
What an amazing story.
I am so happy for both of them.


----------

